# Anyone ever use an auto engine lift?



## olusteebus (Mar 20, 2012)

I know someone who cannot lift the heavy carboys any longer. Has anyone ever used something like this to assist moving the carboys around

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-93840.html

I have used them to lift engines and they are fairly easy to move around with a heavy engine.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 20, 2012)

Runningwolf & others use a handful of low, wheeled platforms to move around their carboys - this doesnt tackle the lifting issue, just movement - but a vacuum pump would solve 95% of the problems (the other 5% being the ability to clean an empty carboy, safely)

An engine lift would be difficult to safely move around carboys just due to the fact that theres only one contact point where the hook is. Any movement is gonna cause the carboys to swing/sway - this might not be such a problem with a heavy motor, but lighten the load to just a couple carboys, give that engine mount a good bump & the wine would soar.

All-In-One Pump or Medical Vacuum Pump


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2012)

Way overkill! Just get an "All in One" and the only time you'll need to lift a carbohydrates is when its empty and needs cleaning. Now you can get medical aspirator pumps on EBay but then youll need to spend lots more to be able to bottle wine and between shipping and driving around trying to find all the other parts you will have spent just about as much and this All in One is much more compact and takes up very little space in your wine area.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2012)

Deezil beat me by 1 minute!


----------



## Deezil (Mar 20, 2012)

Muahaha, i beat Wade by 1 minute


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree.. you would need to build a special hoist to keep the carboy form swinging all over the place... not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 20, 2012)

$180 + $90 shipping for the engine hoist, get the All in One pump.

but if you insist on getting the hoist.... Cover it with foam pipe wrap and zip ties, and use the orange carboy handles to hook the chain to...


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah, the all in one would be a much better answer. Thanks


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 20, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> $180 + $90 shipping, get the All in One pump.
> 
> but if you insist on getting the hoist.... Cover it with foam pipe wrap and zip ties, and use the orange carboy handles to hook the chain to...



is that a typo on shipping?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2012)

Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!! 

Autocorrect bit you in the ask good!



Wade E said:


> Just get an "All in One" and the only time you'll need to lift a *carbohydrates * is when its empty and needs cleaning.......


----------



## Deezil (Mar 20, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> Autocorrect bit you in the ask good!



I wasnt sure if it was an Autocorrect issue, or a Talk-To-Text ::


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 20, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> is that a typo on shipping?


 

Description
The shop crane and engine hoist delivers the lifting ability you need to with the advantage of compact storage. Includes ram, chain and hook.

Boom extends from 36-1/4" to 50-1/4"
Crane height adjusts from 70-3/4" to 82-3/4"
Clevis grab hook with safety latch
Double ball bearing swivel casters
Overweight Item subject to $89.95 additional Freight Charge
Maximum working capacity: 1 tonBoom height: 70-3/4" @ 2000 lbs, 82-3/4" @ 500 lbs.Ram capacity: 3 ton.Shipping Weight: 151.00 lbs.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 20, 2012)

oh, I see!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw that also Mike


----------



## Kabang (Mar 20, 2012)

I would also suggest a small diaphram pump. Just move the liquids and don't take the chance of an accident with a contraption. Another benefit of using a pump is hooking up an inline filter. My equipment is a shurflow diaphram pump with a 35 micron prefilter upstream. Then a 10" cartridge filter housing with Watts "FM" series washable filter cartridge. The cartrige I use the most is a 5 micron. I like the cartridge filtering because at the end, I can turn the cartridge upside down and get all the wine out so there is very little waste and because the cartridge is washable and reuseable. I have mine setup with 3/8" hose, but I think if I were doing it over, I would use smaller diameter hose like 1/4" to reduce "hose wrestling".


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 20, 2012)

Kabang said:


> I would also suggest a small diaphram pump. Just move the liquids and don't take the chance of an accident with a contraption. Another benefit of using a pump is hooking up an inline filter. My equipment is a shurflow diaphram pump with a 35 micron prefilter upstream. Then a 10" cartridge filter housing with Watts "FM" series washable filter cartridge. The cartrige I use the most is a 5 micron. I like the cartridge filtering because at the end, I can turn the cartridge upside down and get all the wine out so there is very little waste and because the cartridge is washable and reuseable. I have mine setup with 3/8" hose, but I think if I were doing it over, I would use smaller diameter hose like 1/4" to reduce "hose wrestling".



Could you tell me which pump you got, and what 35 micron prefilter upstream and what cartridge filter did you use and where did you get them.

Is that cheaper than a all in one wine pump?


----------



## Kabang (Mar 22, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> Could you tell me which pump you got, and what 35 micron prefilter upstream and what cartridge filter did you use and where did you get them.
> 
> Is that cheaper than a all in one wine pump?


 
I bought the pump & prefilter from a retiring home winemaker and paid $110 for both with about 20' of new hose. The model of the Shurflow is a model 2088-564-144 and operates on 110v. The prefilter is the same type sold by Buon Vino to protect their filter pumps and is also wholesaled by LD Carlson - pretty common to find these online. The canister filter housing and 5 and 20 micron filters were purchased from Amazon for $35 and was shipped free. The cartriges are "FM" series and look for the washable claim. 

I don't think my setup and the "All in One" are comparing things apples to apples. My setup pumps about 3 gals./ minute, but doesn't bottle like the all in one. So I would think the "all in one" is more versatile, but I don't know the strength of the pump and if it will pump fluid from a carboy or barrel on the floor up to a barrel or carboy on a top shelf (pump head limits). I also don't know if you can hook up an upstream filter to an All-IN-One. Really some similarities, but then some really different abilities. I went the pump route because I'm really happy filling with my Buon Vino syphon auto-filler and just wanted the ability to pump up to a carboy so the syphon filler would work and have some other ability in case I go large and get barrels or a flex tank.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2012)

Deezil said:


> I wasnt sure if it was an Autocorrect issue, or a Talk-To-Text ::



Autocorrect! I finally figured out how to shut that off today! It did the same thing on another thread!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2012)

I seriously considered buying this lift cart a few years ago and actually wished I would have about twice. When you are making a 20-30 gallon fermentation in a Brute container it would be nice to have it sitting right on this so you could siphon off later. Also pictured is one of the many dollies I have to hold my carboys as mentioned earlier. Both of these items are at Harbor Freight. Until you're making large batches I would stick with the dollies and "All in One".


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 22, 2012)

I also have a shur-flo pump ,but I use it to santize my bottles. I personally would not use it for wine ,because you cannot clean the diaphrams very easily - for sanition purposes.

For doing large primary containers I came up with this approach using the allinone. The allinone can pull approx 13 feet straight up and yes a inline filter is also available as well.

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 22, 2012)

I came up with tapping the inside of the filter housing to 1/2 npt and installing a plastic pipe - so it will pull off the bottom ( so there is no need to tip the filter housing anymore.
Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/






Kabang said:


> I would also suggest a small diaphram pump. Just move the liquids and don't take the chance of an accident with a contraption. Another benefit of using a pump is hooking up an inline filter. My equipment is a shurflow diaphram pump with a 35 micron prefilter upstream. Then a 10" cartridge filter housing with Watts "FM" series washable filter cartridge. The cartrige I use the most is a 5 micron. I like the cartridge filtering because at the end, I can turn the cartridge upside down and get all the wine out so there is very little waste and because the cartridge is washable and reuseable. I have mine setup with 3/8" hose, but I think if I were doing it over, I would use smaller diameter hose like 1/4" to reduce "hose wrestling".


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 23, 2012)

All in one def seems the way to go.


----------



## missyh (Oct 7, 2012)

How about a hand-crank winch? $22. You could just lift it up to siphon out.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 7, 2012)

good idea - but not pratical in my eyes. You would have to have it in a fixed location and design a crate or something to lift the carboy and then you will have all this glass and liquid above you then - not very safe 
The sediment will also be all shaken up as well - trying to move it and lift it also.

The ALLINONE can transfer a 6 gallon carboy in approx 4 minutes or so, removes ant excess CO2, filters,and it is a bottler filller (approx 15 seconds per bottle ) 
* TRY IT as the price will be going up in the near future - it has a 30 day money back guarantee as well !!*


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2012)

Folks, 

Keep in mind that a demijohn is about 110# of wine contained in thin glass. Try not to get too clever in the way you handle it. Winches and lifts may seem plausable, but you simply should not rely on glass to be forgiving when it is bumped around or stressed (especially when it is filled). 

Take the above advice! Use a pump or just a simple dolly. Be safe!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 8, 2012)

I totally agree with JohnT on this. I have one demijohn (14.5 gallons) and it stays on a dolly on casters and on the floor. I would not try to lift it. I have pumped out of it and into it using my pump set up. The only time I lift it is when it is empty and then only to clean it. I never remove it from its protective basket.


----------

